# History of G'esh: A Background for G'esh: In the Land of Dreams



## Loonook (May 26, 2002)

http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12858 is the name of that place... and I figured that I would give some of the history of the plane in which my players play, and if you have any comments or questions, feel free to ask me... I got the answers (probably  )

In the Beginning (According to the Poin):

In the first dawn, the Four Gods met in the darkness beneath the earth and spoke of creation.  The two rivals, Woldan son of Klevandal, and Unda, Creator and Father of Woldan, sought the hand of Yusia Tyendor.  In her youth and without wisdom, the goddess asked for a creation, a marvel beyond the worlds, to mimic the very cloak of darkness that Unda had made for Klevandal, and the G'eshians, those people made by the hand of Klevandal for her husband as his first worshippers.  

So the two created, Unda of earth and water and tears, Woldan of blood and fire and wine.  They returned to Yusia and presented their gifts, and Yusia told to the younger

"Feel not wrong, but my love is for the purest... your father is to have me, yet I will always have fondness for you."


And through a fiery scowl Woldan said to Yusia:

"I have made you this being; of my blood, my fire, my wine, and you deny me... never again"

To his place of solace Woldan crept, but not before Yusia turned the being he had created to a blood-red flower.  Woldan tossed that creature by the wayside, and even now it grows, spiteful of those who prevented its true life, covered in thorns like their master, Woldan the Spurned.

It fell to Klevandal to comfort her son, and so she grasped from the earth a seed of ice and into it Woldan placed a bit of his fire, and they cast it into the sky to become the True Light above, the light that is cool at darkness as even Klevandal mourns her husband's infidelity, and fiery to show Woldan her love for her son in the light. From a bottle of wine Woldan poured the lakes and rivers, and his tears became Galkietna, the Sea of the Father.  Klevandal freed those false creations that had been too imperfect to be given to Unda, and place them on the earth and in the sea, and some rose to become beast, and some turned from those who had been accepted above them and prey on Poin to this day.

Yusia and Unda were lovers, and Klevandal's gifts were forgotten, as they forgot the name of the god that was worshipped by them before.  They turned to the new creatures, of whom some had become powerful but never rival to the Four Gods.  One rose above all, and the G'eshians turned to it.  It came to be that Yusia and Unda's children became the Tyirn, and frolicked amongst the Poin and made half-gods.  As that godblood passed through the lines those beings discovered the power of the soul, and they began to rival against each other.

The Tyirn were punished by their Father, made to protect their children and their children's children by standing guard over their settlements in the form of a great Eye.  Yusia, saddened by this, fell to sleep, and turned to stone deep in the mountains.  Mournful, Unda sent out those of the Poin who worshipped him to find his lover, and they brought her into the plains.  It was there she was left, to never be touched by Poin.

Many ages passed, and a group began to gather around that stone, which they came to call the Great Stone.  Unda watched, and cursed them away, but they remained.  When the elder, thinking their gods had turned from them, touched the stone, his hand fused, and the stone cracked, forming a circle.  Unda came down upon the village, cursing them to sit before his lover, but never see her beauty again.  So their eyes left them, and the curse stayed.  They began to dabble in magics to disobey Unda, to see that which was beyond and above them, and so Unda banished the blind ones, and the villagers of Hui Dal left the plane to the Realm of Formless Chaos.

Weeping over his love, Unda returned to Klevandal, and Woldan met his Father.  They battled, and Woldan used a rose to kill Unda, and as that elder god's body fell to the land it turned to another, and so Unda was reborn as a Poin, and his soul passed through the lines, immortal eight times over.

Woldan, after destroying his father, retreated to his court of his followers, whose thorns cut and comforted him as he moved through them.  Klevandal held court above, and protected her husband's creations with her steady hand.  Alas, the powers left with the gods, and so the great cities of magic began to crumble.  The land ran red with the fire and fury of the plane, and so the greatest leaders, numbering three came to the Hall of Guin in the Outlands to meet.  The land had been torn asunder, and its people weakened daily and through the generations.  

Et Kiev Palde D'sar, Et Kiet Henda D'Ost, and Et Kiet Motladan D'Teyr came to the side of Klevandal, and they gave their people to the healing of the land.  It was deemed that these three would start a new age, and only half of one of their tribes would survive to that new age.  They pulled from a bag of stones, marked with symbols and made of Rishka shell and Fireeye.  Palde D'Sar picked the Fireeye stone, and wept.  She was ancient, as was Henda, and she ended her life with the blood of a serpent.  From her sprouted two goddesses, Palde M'ka, She Who Walks in Shadow (The Maiden), and Palde T'ka, She Who Walks in the Light (the Matron).  Henda and Motladan rose to godhood, and Klevandal sacrificed herself to create a Place Beyond where the new gods, the Auton. could send the venom of existence to be turned to the honey of life.  

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Questions? Comments? Did I leave something out (it is 3:40 AM here  ) ... if so, post! thanks 
///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\
This Thread (C) Loonook 2001-2002


----------



## Loonook (May 26, 2002)

*The Place Beyond, and the Dormi*

Klevandal sacrificied herself to become a sister-plane of G'esh, which is known as Durm in the tongue, after the word 'durmu' (beyond).  Durm is a place where the essence of life goes when it fills the world, a channel for life, death, and circumstance out of the plane.  Souls who die in combat remain in Durm for a year and a day, after which the soul may depart to the Great Beyond (Etdurm, of which no-one truly knows), or become another being on G'esh.  Those who have died peacefully go to Etdurm, and those who died violently but not in battle are absorbed into the essence of Durm.

The plane of Durm is host to several beings, of which the most prevalant are called the Sleepers (Visde).  Large hulking corporeal beings in an ethereal plane, the Sleepers serve as warriors and hosts for the other creatures if ever they deem that a jaunt outside of Durm could be allowed.  Anything with significant meaning to a number of beings appears in Durm, so as to make temples, and famous places exist in both planes in some form.  To see the same place on Durm is impossible; their essence is the same, but their form is different.  

Temples and ancient ruins, along with the Great Gates, are weak points between the planes, where the energies of the land concentrate and bottleneck.  Those who wish to enter the plane of G'esh usually find themselves in such a place, or unwillingly transported through the timestorms of the Uncivilized Lands (which will be discussed later).  

The stewards that watch over the sleepers are known as Dreamers (Dorshde).  These creatures are thin and small, and are said to be able to use the energy of the plane similarly to their masters to create and manipulate matter.  Dreamers rarely leave the plane, but when they do it is to negotiate a treaty or possibly to kill a being which is causing its master(s) trouble.

The highest creatures of the plane are the Dormi, beings who use the essences of life and return them in the form of energy used to heal the plane of G'esh.  There are three castes of Dormi, each dealing with a different type of energy.  The aloof Primdormi deal with self-serving sins and things within the mind and souls of the beings of G'esh.  Terdormi deal with the energies of inspiration and skill, and the simple enjoyments.  Bajdormi deal with the sins against others or harmful essences, but are not necessarily 'evil' (nor are the others necessarily 'good' or 'neutral').  These creatures can enter the plane of G'esh, but must have a sufficient amount of their specific energy type to live for longer than a few days there.  Thus, Terdormi will live amongst the peasantry and artisans while they take their skirmishes, and Bajdormi will choose a warrior life in a marching army for the violence and hatred that arises in war.  Primdormi cannot exist in G'esh of their own form, but they can send out creatures like the Dorshde with their mark or an embodiment of themselves.  Dormi may not enter through the Great Gates of Tyirn, though if they can find another way into the city they will be accepted into the place.  Many temples have raised protective wards over their entirety to prevent Dormi materialization, which could harm any worshippers caught in the crossfire.  This has not made the Dormi fret, however, for there are still many places where they can manifest.

The Dormi may have children with beings in G'esh, but it is frowned upon in the community save for if the Dormi takes responsibility.  As Dormi have no true 'sex' (only one applied to them for intent's purposes), they can take either form in the union, and the child could be one of two things.  If the Dormi were to be the female, the resultant child would be Duert, an ageless being of the race.  If the Dormi were to be the male, the child would be a Mordt, a highly prized warrior who can tap into the essence of Durm to manipulate matter in G'esh.  These children are very powerful, and when found as a baby or small child by those who can, will be slain.  Thus, the Dormi father will either leave the child to die or set out to train it in the ways of its heritage.  Bajdormi protect their Mordt children to the utmost, watching over the children and training them in all ways of combat and skills to aid them in a life of adventuring.  However, the life of a Bajdormi Mordt is hazardous, as those who know its true existence will wish to try to destroy it.  The most well-known of all Bajdormi Mordt, Prince Et Kien Esha Ytesh Linok, son of Nithalndl Linok, died to the hand of Tiuy the Great in the city of Reivale, after it had thought Tiuy, master of the Steel Wolf Brigade, had been slain by its warriors sent to do so.

///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 20, 2002)

Your writing has an almost "Biblical" style to it.  Very detailed and powerful... yet at times, confusing (with all the new terminology and strange names to keep track of).  I'm interested to see what kind of adventures sprout from this plane you have described.


----------

